# Lumia 650 Update



## ChibiDom (Jan 6, 2020)

Hello all ! 
Is possible to have a full pack of update to the Lumia 650 for backup it and install offline, because the support is ending and I use again my Windows 10 Mobile Phone.
The last update is build 15254.600

Thanks in advance


----------

